# Forum Home Renovation Tiling  Interior walls?

## FirstTimer

Hi, 
I have just purchased my first house :Smilie:  and am going to start some reno's. 
I have a question regarding wall sheeting. I really like the gyprock look with large cornices and seamless walls. I have purchased a house with fibro style sheeting with a d mold covering the joins and a small style cornice. Is it at all possible to fill the joins to make that seamless look and also possible to install the larger gyprock cornices? 
I'm new to this reno stuff so any help would be great. 
This is a great site with tonnes of info I already got valueable info. 
thanks
<!-- / message -->

----------


## benzine

You can 'stop' the gaps (got plaster all over my hands as we speak-just having a cup of tea & a look at the forum!)   :Shock:  ****WARNING*** Be very careful with the fibro sheets - they are probably AC sheeting (asbestos cement) They are fine left alone but if you disturb them in any way they can bite!!!* 
You can take off the old timber beading & use similar style stopping to what you would use for plasterboard. There are numerous products that can be used but be aware that after you stop the joints there may be a visible 'hump' due to the fact that the old sheets will probably be butt jointed and won't have a recess at the join like modern plasterboad & a product like James Hardie Villaboard. You must use jointing tape & a suitable jointing compound. Visit http://www.jameshardie.com.au/ 
You can buy many types of cornice that just cover the old one - saves the trouble of taking them off! 
Look at   http://www.gyprock.com.au/Gyprock/default.asp 
and   http://www.boral.com.au/boral_companies/plasterboard.asp?nodes=IC,IR,IN&AUD=corporate&site  =boral&topMenu=Boral%20Companies&toggleItem=boralc  ompanies&menuItem=6 
Depending on your budget the best advice I could give you would be to leave the nasty old sheeting on & cover it with nice new plasterboard.  AC sheeting really is insidious stuff & is best left alone or dealt with by experts.  If you do put new plasterboard over the top you would have to check your walls for straightness and pack out if necessary and mark where all your studs are so you can attach the new lining. 
Have fun - that's what it's all about!!!!

----------


## Rod Dyson

If you are serious about your renovation and want it to look good,  My advice is to strip off all the arc's and skirts then line the walls and ceilings with new plasterboard. 
You can either go over the top of the existing lining or take it off. 
Take heed of the asbestos warnings!! 
Benzine's advice is good, Flushing up the existing joints is a so so job at best.  
Cheers.

----------


## benzine

Hi rod - I tried the link to your website - no go.   
What compound do you recommend for jointing fiber cement sheeting in wet areas?  About half the area to be waterproofed and tiled with the other half to be painted.  To set a butt joint can cornice cement be used as a base coat with tape for a stronger joint or is this prone to cracking? 
Thanks

----------


## FirstTimer

Thanks for the replies guys very informative. :2thumbsup:   I am going to be keeping the house for a long while so looks like you are suggesting to lay gyprock over the top of the old fibro.  
Rod if I was to do the job myself what would be rough cost per metre? 
Also your link to your site is not working mate :Smilie:

----------


## Rod Dyson

Hi Benzine, 
Cornice cement can be used but will have no advantage over base coat. 
You must use paper tape and do not use top coat where you will be tiling. 
FirstTimer It is impossible for me to give you a costing in Darling Downs. I can give you an idea EX-Melborne or Sydney.  
Materinal cost are dependent on the type of cornices used and quantity of externals etc. Every project we work out the material cost vary a bit. 
But to give you an idea a simple type of project in Melbourne, the material cost including all sundry items WR board, Ceiling board, delivery and GST, is approximatly $5 per m2 of wall/ceiling area. 
Our website with the .com.au extension is down at the moment but .com will work fine. In the process of getting it restored right now. 
Cheers

----------


## FirstTimer

Thanks Rod :Smilie:

----------

